# Londinium l1 excessive water from steam wand



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi folks

I have noticed over the last couple of weeks that when I purge the steam wand on my Londinium there is an excessive amount of water coming from the wand and once steam is produced it seams to splutter rather than be a constant jet of steam.

The pressure gauge is showing at 1.2 bar and the boiler kicks in at around 1 bar.

The problem seems to be worse when the machine is first used and improves the more it is used during the day.

The machine is 12 months old, only used with bottled water and the tank filter replaced every 3 months so hopefully this is not a scale problem.

Any ideas??


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure tbh but lespresso and Coffeechap will know


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you notice bar pressure dropping significantly whilst steaming ?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Also are you on the Londinium forum? That's a grest place for machine specific advice


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do you notice bar pressure dropping significantly whilst steaming ?


No even with the steam valve left open it is holding 1.1bar


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Also are you on the Londinium forum? That's a grest place for machine specific advice


I am on the Londinium forum but thought I would try here first as there is such a wealth of knowledge


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you tried taking the toggle apart and re lubing, maybe It's sticking.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

iroko said:


> Have you tried taking the toggle apart and re lubing, maybe It's sticking.


No not yet, it's something I was going to try come the weekend


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Water level could be too high in the boiler?


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Personally I have a water softener and I would never used bottled water as this can produce scale just like hard water...I've tried it and seen it in kettles (I moved from a soft water area to a hard water area and thought bottled water would help....No it didn't). Hopefully this is not a scale issue for you but just because you have used bottled water don't bank on it. Hope this helps a little, I have had an L1 for 20 months, used soft water and its still like new.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like jeebsy called this one correctly. I removed and cleaned the boiler water level probe over the weekend and adjusted it a fraction lower and the Londinium is back to her old self again.

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Back of the net


----------

